# Cirque Ka in Vegas on sale for 1/2 price



## dougp26364 (Nov 20, 2007)

Travelzoo's Top 20 deals came out early. Cirque's KA is listed as a half price deal. We went to Ka on a Travelzoo half price deal last year and it was a greta deal. 

I didn't go completely through to see all the details of the offer since I've already seen the show and have not trip planned for Vegas until next March. If anyone is interested the link to this weeks Top 20 is here

http://www.travelzoo.com/top20/23728178-342060/ 

EDIT: Sorry, try this one. Must have cut and pasted the wrong part by mistake.


----------



## davesdog (Nov 21, 2007)

link won't work


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry, I correct the link and actually clicked on it to make sure I got it right this time.  

Available dates listed on Travelzoo are:

This offer is available for select performances on the following dates: 

Nov. 28-30 
Dec. 5-7, 12-14, 19, 20, 21 
Jan. 2-4, 9-11, 30, 31


----------



## davesdog (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks!

We just got back from polo 10/30, but have some friends who are going shortly.  I will pass this on, as I am sure they will be happy to pick up 1/2 price tickets!


----------

